# Reccommend me a darker roasted single origin



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I like chocolate, caramel, nuts and sometimes a hint of fruit.

Looking for something new and high quality, i drink mainly espresso but do have the odd flat white.

Recently i have been having Rave Cuban Serrano and love Java Jampit but it seems to have gone!

Spukey


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Try some of the coffee compass roasts. Mahogany might be too dark but some of the others might work very well. They have a jampit too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/asia/products/indian-bibi-coorg-washed-hdt-catuvai


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

A lot of Colombian Supremo can be taken that extra bit darker.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Spukey said:


> I like chocolate, caramel, nuts and sometimes a hint of fruit.
> 
> Looking for something new and high quality, i drink mainly espresso but do have the odd flat white.
> 
> ...


I'd second the recommendation for Coffee Compass - their Java Jampit is excellent, and roasted darker than anything I've had recently from Rave.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Richard at Coffee Compass offers a large & changing selection of darker roasted SO beans.

If you are looking for a really dark, old fashioned, style of roast have you ever given Old Brown Java (OBJ) a whizz.

David (Bondy) lives on them.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, i'll enjoy trying the suggestions!


----------



## Kevin914 (Nov 5, 2014)

Spukey said:


> I like chocolate, caramel, nuts and sometimes a hint of fruit.
> 
> Looking for something new and high quality, i drink mainly espresso but do have the odd flat white.
> 
> ...


Hey, Spukey

U said that your favourite one is Java Jampit, so you should to try smt like this. It's really strong, but with sweet notes.


----------

